# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  الوداع للكراك والسيريال !!! ( حصريا ). البرنامج الذي ينتظرة الجميع!

## بعدني ......

إخواني و أخواتي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
اليوم أتيت اليكم بإحدى أروع البرامج الذي يحتاجه الكل والبرنامج ببساطة شديدة لا غنى عنة أبدا. وجربوه على مسؤليتي.! 
البرنامج لة شقين: 
( الشق الاول ) 
هو تحويل البرامج التجريبية السارية المفعول إلى برامج تعمل دائمة !!!!! 
( الشق الثاني ) 
هو تحويل البرامج المنتهية مدتها و جعلها ايضا دائمة !!!!! 
والآن استمتعوا بالبرنامج ولاتنسوا إبداء رأيكم فية ؟!!! 


البرنامج مع الشرح الوافي في الاسفل  
ولكم تحياتي......  
http://3arabstar.info/up/upload/ec01964451.rar البرنامج 

15751604158815851581.doc الشرح

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلوووووووو

----------

